# Mapped, stage 2, 281BHP 325LB/FT



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

Basically got my new TT last week, it has full service history and only 55k miles.

havent done much to it yet, this is how it looks...










When i got it it needed cambelt and pump so phoned up TPS got those parts and got the parts and fitting for £210 

Yesterday done a Major service on it including, all filters including fuel, haldex oil, engine oil basically everything that can be done on the service! aha

Only mods i have is a Powerflex dog Bone mount and a Forge 007p DV

Have some plans for it including exhaust coil overs, wheels (not sure yet), remap, the usual really.

I have a Question for everyone, i am thinking of putting an under seat sub woofer and just want to know if it will fit? if not has anyone else got any installs apart from just in the boot?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Like the car and your mod list. 

P.s Forget the subwoofer though :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Once you start with the mods there is no stopping be warned :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have to agree with Andy there.....its a slippery slope...don't think you can fight it.....  Welcome to the party.

Whats all this boom box talk? are you 17? do you chew gum? Are you partial to a nice pair of baggy shell suit bottoms. And do you live near a cheap english holiday resort and drive up and down the strip late at night racing corsa's? 8)

Damien.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice standard looking TT let the modding begin . If you are doing the exhaust think about helping the turbo suck a bit better too a TIP and good performance filter will help.


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Once you start with the mods there is no stopping be warned :wink: :lol:


 ahah yeh thanks i had a civic before and spent too much on it  time to spend too much on the tt


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

neilc said:


> Like the car and your mod list.
> 
> P.s Forget the subwoofer though :wink:


ahah thanks  but i wanted BOSE and coudlnt get one so thought a subwoofer under the seat to compensate


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> I have to agree with Andy there.....its a slippery slope...don't think you can fight it.....  Welcome to the party.
> 
> Whats all this boom box talk? are you 17? do you chew gum? Are you partial to a nice pair of baggy shell suit bottoms. And do you live near a cheap english holiday resort and drive up and down the strip late at night racing corsa's? 8)
> 
> Damien.


ahaha this actually made me laugh  no i dont fit any of that criteria but i am 19, is that why i want one? : :lol:


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

Diveratt said:


> Nice standard looking TT let the modding begin . If you are doing the exhaust think about helping the turbo suck a bit better too a TIP and good performance filter will help.


im bidding on a k&n cone on ebay, when i get that ill be buying the tip in the next few weeks too


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a nice little neat boom box 8)


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> Nothing wrong with a nice little neat boom box 8)


yeh i saw your post but i want it underseat aha looks like ill be the first here to put one there aha


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Andrey92
Who are TPS and did they fit the belt for you as well? Just to confirm you said £210, is this for the parts alone or was fitting the parts included?
Thanks


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Jun 6, 2012)

nice car mate, got mine last week too, enjoying it


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

bigdodge said:


> Hi Andrey92
> Who are TPS and did they fit the belt for you as well? Just to confirm you said £210, is this for the parts alone or was fitting the parts included?
> Thanks


TPS are 'trade parts specialists' who supply only oem vag parts to the trade. Parts (Cambelt kit and water pump) completely OEM VAG parts cost me just under £100 at trade price retail is about £150? i think and the fitting was done by a friend of my dad for £110. This is their site for a quote ring them up, they are amazing value and never had a problem with any of our cars after they have done them so highly recommended. http://www.empireautos.co.uk/



ScottHmk4 said:


> nice car mate, got mine last week too, enjoying it


yeh its amazing aint it mate


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> Nothing wrong with a nice little neat boom box 8)


Sorry for off-topic, but are there any instructions on fitting a speaker in the boot?


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Bago47 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with a nice little neat boom box 8)
> ...


Just checked the "speaker" (is this the right word?), on the back it says:

Potenza nominale (min. power) - 60w
Potenza massima (max. power) - 125w
4 ohm

Any idea of what does that mean?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Speaker on the back ? I don't have a clue what your on about tbh. I put the sub in myself along with the amp :S


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not a native speaker... I've meant the sub... but do I need the amp for 125w and 4 ohms?

PS:
I don't know how to wire the sub, that's what I'm asking, if there's a thread on here with instructions or something.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

From WAK's page
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/subwoofer/subwoofer.htm

I don't have BOSE but it is still possible, I'll see if I can find the post detailing what I did different at the head unit end if you are keeping the original stereo. If you go for the same sub (I did) then I only use half volume otherwise my internal organs get re-arranged 

I looked into an under seat sub but couldn't find one small enough when I did it about 5 years ago there is something attached to the underside of the seat so not much room.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bago47 said:


> Sorry, I'm not a native speaker... I've meant the sub... but do I need the amp for 125w and 4 ohms?
> 
> PS:
> I don't know how to wire the sub, that's what I'm asking, if there's a thread on here with instructions or something.


If you have a sub then yes you will need an amp. Not sure if there is a thread. I'm sure google will have all the answers you need mate.


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

SVStu said:


> From WAK's page
> http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/subwoofer/subwoofer.htm
> 
> I looked into an under seat sub but couldn't find one small enough when I did it about 5 years ago there is something attached to the underside of the seat so not much room.


do you know what that thing under seat (the bar) does because i might look at removing it and putting a sub. aha it doesnt seem to be doing much there anyway?


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

Nice car mate, 
Similar to mine I got last week. You have similar plans too. Got mine Friday and had it debadged Saturday caught the modding bug within 24 hours lol


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

Dannymellor said:


> Nice car mate,
> Similar to mine I got last week. You have similar plans too. Got mine Friday and had it debadged Saturday caught the modding bug within 24 hours lol


aha sounds good i still need to debadge mine, usually the first thing i do to my cars but been sidetracked by bigger mods and bigger budget with this one 

i have a question for everyone...i cant decide what colour to paint my calipers....between just matte black and a nice clean up or yellow or graphite...what are your opinions...


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

I'm waiting to sell my old car before I start spending the bigger money on mine.

And I'm thinking of doing my calipers gold if I can find one...


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

Put an audiobahn sub in mine a couple of weeks ago. 4 hours of my time and it's sooo much better. Now where's my Snoop Dogg CD?!


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

pr1nc3ss said:


> Put an audiobahn sub in mine a couple of weeks ago. 4 hours of my time and it's sooo much better. Now where's my Snoop Dogg CD?!


ahah did you put it in the boot? i think i have a good idea as to where to put one  need to work abit and save for a good HU and sub


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

A few small updates.....

LCR Splitter,










Also have white LED lights in number plates and all interior lights apart from the two small bulbs in the centre map light as i dont know what bulb i need  can anyone help?!!?!?!? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

i cleaned the leather with gliptone, very impressed!!!!...


























Also have de-badged the rear










Now need to decide what colour to do the audi tt badges and brake callipers...Between Aluminium (matt silver) or Graphite

I did buy a Milltek exhaust and fitted it but was too quiet so its now off and getting custom made this week. 

if Anyone can help im not sure which TIP would be best, SFS or badger? :-|


----------



## Alec's TT (Dec 9, 2010)

This could be an idea if you want some more bass in your tt. Mine is not finished yet, but it will be nice and loud!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... cfad9e787c


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

andrey92 said:


> if Anyone can help im not sure which TIP would be best, SFS or badger? :-|


I don't know about the SFS TIP but the Badger5 one is supposed to be very good quality and fits well.

Mark.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

tonksy26 said:


> Nothing wrong with a nice little neat boom box 8)


Yep second that


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

NoMark said:


> andrey92 said:
> 
> 
> > if Anyone can help im not sure which TIP would be best, SFS or badger? :-|
> ...


i have seen people going from badger 5 to sfs on the seat cupra forum....


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Nick 225TT said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with a nice little neat boom box 8)
> ...


me to :lol:


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

kazinak said:


> Nick 225TT said:
> 
> 
> > tonksy26 said:
> ...


I take it you have no sprare wheel then Kazinak :?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

I do , but it's not in the car  

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

after reading ALOT of threads about tips i was split between badger 5 and SFS but in the end went for SFS, bought it from awesome gti because i simply am too impatient to wait 2 weeks direct from SFS :roll:


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

quick update guys! new custom powerflow exhaust got made for me today! it couldnt be more perfect....

































any feedback and criticism welcome


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

looks gd also looks better as far as i can tell as it sits up more then a blueflame etc.


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

jays_225 said:


> looks gd also looks better as far as i can tell as it sits up more then a blueflame etc.


your right he tried to make it sit as high as possible because i told him i will be putting the car on coilovers :lol:


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

another update! the mods just dont stop! 8)

SFS 3'' TIP Fitted as well as a heat shield


----------



## lil_sham (May 16, 2009)

New exhaust looks smart mate, are you selling the milltek, could be interested if you are?


----------



## misterstiggy (Aug 24, 2012)

some nice mods mate do you feel any more improvements other than noise with mods thus far? :wink:


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

Ws a tip?


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

andrey92 said:


> another update! the mods just dont stop! 8)
> 
> SFS 3'' TIP Fitted as well as a heat shield
> 
> View attachment 1


did this come with the pipe and filter ? are they any good mate ?


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

Laurie said:


> Ws a tip?


Tip stands for TURBO INTAKE PIPE

A big tip lets the turbo get more air in quicker and has been proven to add horsepower especialy if you intend remapping

see here the standard one compared to a SFS one










See my full post on fitting a SFS tip here Laurie :wink: with lots of photos 

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=287547


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

lil_sham said:


> New exhaust looks smart mate, are you selling the milltek, could be interested if you are?


no sorry sold it a few months back now



misterstiggy said:


> some nice mods mate do you feel any more improvements other than noise with mods thus far? :wink:


yes 100% raced a standard 225 rolling start from 40 got almsot 3 car lengths on him by 110 (obviously done on a private road)



Nathanho123 said:


> andrey92 said:
> 
> 
> > another update! the mods just dont stop! 8)
> ...


no they didnt, you can get a badger 5 one which comes with it but i got this of ebay for £25, search S3 heat shield or something along those lines, it is good if you have a good cold air feed, which i still need to do, planning on doing this when i do FMIC 

and a TIP is exactly as nick said  i paid a mechanic £10 on top of what he was doing for me already to fit it... winning!!


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

havent really done any updates for a while where i know i should of...so here goes an all in one update of my latest mods, let me know what you all think.. 8)

first is matt black front badge...









next was tints and rear matt black badge, v6 valance and tints are 70% rear and 20% fronts, cant say everyone will liek them but really prefer the privacy feeling of the back window being so dark....

















then i done a boost gauge install into the vent, was pretty easy just fiddly feeding the wires would happily help out anyone wanting to do it, the boost gauge is just a cheap smoked face one of ebay but i really could not justify to myself buying an expensive one so tried the cheap stuff first and works a treat! 8) (touch wood) aha, the gauge itself is very good for the price and matches the light colours perfectly...









on top of this i have fitted EBC red stuff pads all round and they made the car so much better!

then i have changed the head unit to an alpine IDA-X311RR...many thanks to everyone who gave me advice on the wiring was a pain till i figured it all out  i also have a vibe black air II subwoofer, it takes up too much boot space and is too powerfull but i got it for really cheap of my mate so thought might aswell and the sound is so much better!

i still have to install the bling kit which has been sitting here for quite a while now and callipers need painting, will be going matt black.

plans are to go stage 2, will be getting a relentless downpipe and hg FMIC within the next two weeks then, trying to get the car mapped by R-tech by the end of october :lol:

so heres a few decent pics...


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just abit excited that ive ordered a relentless downpipe and that im about to order a HG motorsport FMIC : :twisted:  :lol: 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

new update! 
Relentless 3'' downpipe fitted! can confirm its made the car really good! but wow the hassle involved!! had a friend of a friend do it as a favour for £80 for fitting! so an absolute bargain considering it took him 8 hours! aha :twisted: it has made the car alot more responsive with yet less turbo lag! only thing is slightly annoying which is that its touching the heat shield ever so slightly and come sometimes hear a small vibration! wouldnt bother 99% of people but is bugging me : so next time its on a ramp i think ill have to get the angle grinder out aha

heres a few pics of the work involved:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

not easy messing about with the DP,

now ya just need the relentless manifold :wink:


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

What size boost gauge did you fit and did you need a bracket/sleeve for it to fit inside the vent?


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> not easy messing about with the DP,
> 
> now ya just need the relentless manifold :wink:


ahah i was considering it, but after getting that dp on it put me of going near the downpipe! aha



s3tt said:


> What size boost gauge did you fit and did you need a bracket/sleeve for it to fit inside the vent?


its 60mm and just follow WAKs guide to wire it up and found something on here of how to dismantle the vent, then i used silicone to hold the gauge in place.


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

Car has been mapped by R-Tech stage 2 custom map, 281BHP and 325lb/FT absolutely gobsmacked!!! how does nick do it i dont know! highly recommend R-Tech and dyno print out will be added to the thread later today!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

What on earth is with all the AHA?


----------



## dalejones (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow how much the remap cost you? can you list ur mods so i can see how many more i need to reach these figures? P


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

KammyTT said:


> What on earth is with all the AHA?


its a manorism



dalejones said:


> Wow how much the remap cost you? can you list ur mods so i can see how many more i need to reach these figures? P


£290 all in, all the mods are in my sig


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Unfortunately I can't see your sig when I'm on my iphone 

I'm presuming its a full exhaust,fmic and induction?


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

KammyTT said:


> Unfortunately I can't see your sig when I'm on my iphone
> 
> I'm presuming its a full exhaust,fmic and induction?


Ahah it's
Forge 007p
Sfs 3" tip
Relentless 3" downpipe
Hg fmic
2.5" custom power flow cat back 
Running only vpower or 99 octane 
K&n induction kit with heat shield and cold air feed


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

AHA I see


----------

